# my Mapei c40



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

Hi everyone
I recently bought this second hand c40. The previous owner must not have ridden much as it was spottless! I have added an FSA carbon crank set and Cosmic tubular wheels with nice Vittoria CX Evo tubs. Rides wonderfully!


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

god dang thats hot!


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

Thanks propp mate it rides like a "dream" but better! (pardon the pun!). The Welsh mountains seem to get easier. I still have a Fondriest Max Carb that I use as a comparison bike, the c40 is about 1mph faster average on the rides i normally do, slightly more comfy too


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

*gone full Italian!*

Hi folks
I have finally found the funds to give my Colnago the full Italian treatment it deserves. I have fitted full Record groupset with the exception of the FSA carbo crankset. Also got a pair of Campagnolo Hyperon wheels which are simply fantastic! Hope you like the new pictures...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice looking ride*

Size looks like a 51? I take it you're out in Wales. North or South and how's the riding out that way? Weather still holding out as it's been glorious in London this past week.


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

*Snowdonia*



boneman said:


> Size looks like a 51? I take it you're out in Wales. North or South and how's the riding out that way? Weather still holding out as it's been glorious in London this past week.


Your eye is a good one boneman yes 51cm. I live in the North, Criccieth only 25mins (with a tailwind) to the bottom of Snowdon. It has been superb cycling weather my tan lines prove it (bit windy tho on the coast). I have a friend in London who has one of my old bikes a Ciocc she says its been gorgeous there too. Not many hills there though. Do you ever climb Boxhill to visit Dauphin sports? 
Keep on pedalling mate
David, the 51cm short a*se!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*51 here too*

Good point about the hills, or lack thereof. A mate at work does the Boxhill climb so I'll get dragged out for that one at some point. I suppose I should get out to Wales as I've been here six years and will be heading back to the States by January. Staying at the Celtic Manor for an offsite does not count.



dpryce said:


> Your eye is a good one boneman yes 51cm. I live in the North, Criccieth only 25mins (with a tailwind) to the bottom of Snowdon. It has been superb cycling weather my tan lines prove it (bit windy tho on the coast). I have a friend in London who has one of my old bikes a Ciocc she says its been gorgeous there too. Not many hills there though. Do you ever climb Boxhill to visit Dauphin sports?
> Keep on pedalling mate
> David, the 51cm short a*se!


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

*very very VERY nice*

That is a gorgeous c40 mate. Is that the "Technogrip" bar tape? I have seen that advertised on ebay fancied the idea but not seen it in the flesh so to speak looks nice and sticky and subtle with the embossed Colnago. So glad to see you have the bike set up nice none of the bars with 10 spacers saddle on the top tube stuff. Even got close crank rings certainly NO hills there then  First time i have seen a B-stay without the B-stay written on it too. Is that a custom paint looks like one of Art Decor jobs. Finally looks like we could swap bikes without even changing saddle height or bars! If you ever get to N Wales visit Criccieth i own an hotel and the hills are close 
see yah mate, and shift it out of the 12 sprocket once in a while


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*2003 BStay*

I ordered it from Mike Perry at Maestro in Nyetimber in February of 2003. I didn't want the HP stays, personal preference, and asked that it be built without the HP bit. The colour scheme's AD10 and yes, it's without the Bstay bit. Funny thing is that the drive chain stay is plain. I've seen a bunch of AD10's. Some are painted, some are plain. It's all done by hand (airbrush_. Mapei actually raced on the scheme until 1999 season. Camenzind (EPO influenced?) took the Worlds at Valkenburg in 1998 on the a C40 in AD 10. The grip tape's pretty good. A bit pricey but rather grippy. During the winter, rather slippery.

FWIW, I met Paolo Bettini at the Lisbon airport before the 2001 Worlds. Walked right over to the Italian team and shook his hand. He's our size and rode a 51 Colnago back then. Nice guy and oh so close. Going to the World's at Verona this year. I think it's down to Bettini, Cunego and Freire but we shall see.

Hey, if I do get out there, I'll drop you a line beforehand.

All the best



dpryce said:


> That is a gorgeous c40 mate. Is that the "Technogrip" bar tape? I have seen that advertised on ebay fancied the idea but not seen it in the flesh so to speak looks nice and sticky and subtle with the embossed Colnago. So glad to see you have the bike set up nice none of the bars with 10 spacers saddle on the top tube stuff. Even got close crank rings certainly NO hills there then  First time i have seen a B-stay without the B-stay written on it too. Is that a custom paint looks like one of Art Decor jobs. Finally looks like we could swap bikes without even changing saddle height or bars! If you ever get to N Wales visit Criccieth i own an hotel and the hills are close
> see yah mate, and shift it out of the 12 sprocket once in a while


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

Mike Perry know him well great guy! I used to buy all my bike stuff from Mike. In fact if i dont get it cheap from ebay i still would i only got this c40 as the man was selling so cheap and it was hardly used. So you can get them non HP stays still. I actually quite fancy an HP would like a c50 too but as usual when i find the perfect bike they change the sizes no 51cm for c50 (well unless special order perhaps). Paulo is my favourite rider attack attack on the hills or in a sprint top class guy like you said also seems a nice guy too! I thought it was the Mapei scheme from the 90's saw Rominger on a similar scheme and Fondriest rode very similar on the Lampre Colnagos that is why i though it must be custom. Might try the tape then yes is pricey but hopefully lasts? I want Bettini to win was close last year and the double (Olympics and Worlds) would be great. EPO tsk tsk never heard of such a thing  eerrrr quick where is my saline drip i'm 60%!

Cheers, maybe ride up Snowdon soon!


----------

